# hard to attach dryer exhaust vent



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Doubt if anyone can give advice since I've tried everything, but maybe Joe or someone can help.

WHY the manufacturer made this vent so awkward to reach is beyond me. It's recessed into the dryer. I've been drying clothes on a rack but need a dryer for sheets. My daughter finally attached it when I moved in and promised to stop in and attach it again after it fell off when I moved dryer to paint. Haven't seen her since.

I bought a short 4" screwdriver as that's the only way to get in there. I've tried using duct tape to hold it in place while I try to screw on that ring with a screw, but that doesn't work.

Does anyone here have any ideas?


----------



## sleepyg (Dec 30, 2011)

I am sure you tried a hose type clamp and a socket wrench.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Strange it sits that far in like that. I agree, not a very good design. Have you tried a quick connect thumb screw dryer clamp, available at lowes or hd. Stay tuned, lets see what others recommend.


----------



## sleepyg (Dec 30, 2011)

jmon said:


> Strange it sits that far in like that. I agree, not a very good design. Have you tried a quick connect thumb screw dryer clamp, available at lowes or hd. Stay tuned, lets see what others recommend.


That should work, I like the thumb screw part!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

sleepy and jmon,
thanks. The ring I bought is like that but it has a screw to tighten, not the thumb twister thing like you showed. (which seems easier).

I bought my ring at Lowes where I got the stackable dryer. But, that was a couple of years ago, I'll go back again and look for a ring with a thumb screw.

It's too annoying to have to pay a handyman to come and fix this.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd go buy another piece of 4" pipe to bring it out so I could get the clamp on easier.
May need to cut the pipe because it's to long, but easy to do with a pair of aviation snips.
You cut the pipe before snapping it together.
Use foil tape not duct tape. Do not use any screws.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

joe,

Wait. I don't understand.

The exhaust hose I have is almost too long and it's a metal type.

I'll have to look up aviator snips.

Are you saying buy another pc of vent and attach to the dryer...............then attach that part of the vent to the pc of vent going into the wall? I've never heard of 'foil tape'? I imagine I'd find that at H.D or Lowes.

Tomorrow I'll buy these things.

thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you flex hose is to long just cut it. Poke a hole with a knife and cut it with scissors 
You do not want any low spots or droops for lint to accumulate.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I would recommend against using flexible dryer vent. The corrugations are notorious for collecting lint and creating a fire hazard. They also restrict airflow and make your dryer less efficient.
I would use pipe for the entire vent.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Live and learn.
First, no one in my city carries the thum screw clamp. Even went to an appliance store.

What I learned, after dealing with this problem many times...............the front panel (angled) in between washer and dryer comes off for easy access to the vent!

I did buy the clamp, spring type ring so we'll see if that works.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Live and learn.
> First, no one in my city carries the thum screw clamp. Even went to an appliance store.
> 
> What I learned, after dealing with this problem many times...............the front panel (angled) in between washer and dryer comes off for easy access to the vent!
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Glad everything is working out for you so far.:thumbup:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Finally got it. The metal duct was difficult to get over the dryer vent. almost impossible. Plus the awkward work are didn't help. Read SO MANY same problems online. One post made my daughter and I laugh. Some lady said they knew you should disconnect it and clean it once a yr but once they got it on there's no way they'll ever take it off again.

(I use a metal pipe type duct)


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You should always connect the vent duct to the dryer, then when you push it back, if the duct goes up, you can connect it back where it exits. If it is behind the dryer, easier to just pull the wash machine even if it is a stacked unit, so you can connect the dryer vent.


----------

